# MUST I replace a hot water heater that got water damage from Hurricane Irene?



## Seidperson (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello. I am located in NY, in an area that got a lot of flooding due to Hurricane Irene. We were not at home the weekend of the hurricane, but my neighbor looked into our basement and said there was about 6 inches of water. It had receded by the time we came home, luckily.

Our hot water heater went out. The electric company stopped by to check our hot water and furnace. The person said the furnace was fine, but she was able to squeeze water out of the insulation in the hot water heater. She said we could try contacting a plumber to relight it.

I did. He came by and relit it within a few minutes.

It is an AO White 50 gallon hot water heater, about two years old, relit by pushing a button. 

I have since grown concerned about relighting a heater that went out because of flooding; it seems like this is dangerous. I've read that if there is no insulation, it could start a fire. Ditto for potential corrosion to interior parts.

Now that our hot water heater has been relit, should I talk with the plumber about our concerns? Ask him to come back and check the insulation to see if it has dried?

I am not sure what to do, any insights from professional plumbers apprecaited.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 11, 2011)

Basically any part that has been flooded should be replaced...
This includes the burner and FVIR system...

http://bradfordwhite.com/pdfs/flooddamagedwh.pdf


----------



## Seidperson (Sep 12, 2011)

OK, thanks. Will check with plumber who relit the hot water heater.


----------

